# Is there a way to stop these sort of messages (unqualified host name) by permanently disabling sendmail?



## mrjayviper (Jun 14, 2022)

I already have the following in my rc.conf

```
sendmail_enable="NO"
sendmail_submit_enable="NO"
sendmail_outbound_enable="NO"
sendmail_msp_queue_enable="NO"
```
I assumed that should prevent messages like the one above.

Thanks


----------



## SirDice (Jun 14, 2022)

Don't forget that the periodic(8) daily, weekly, monthly and security scans also mail their results.

But the most obvious way to fix this is to set a _proper_ hostname on the machine.


----------

